# Burnham & Berrow - SUnday 19th Feb - 13:20



## MendieGK (Jan 31, 2017)

Myself and Andy (Merv79) are having a knock on the date above, so i have 2 spaces to sign guests in if anyone fancies it.

Cost is only Â£30.

thanks


----------



## IanM (Jan 31, 2017)

What sort of time?  Isn't it 4balls after a certain time?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 31, 2017)

Tempted if I can persuade Andy to do the driving


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 31, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Tempted if I can persuade Andy to do the driving  

Click to expand...


Its only 30mins south of M4/M5 interchange. It will be worth it. I'll pay for your range balls


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 31, 2017)

13:20. the very first time available after the final of the bloody winter foursomes that has taken up practically every Sunday over the winter. Sunset is approx 5:30 at this time , so we should have 4.5hrs to get round


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm taking Andy down to Hayling on Sunday so do you think I can get away with the old 'You owe me' line?


----------



## IanM (Jan 31, 2017)

I need to check with Mrs M domestic diary..(cant get hold of her at the mo) 

.. but otherwise I am ok for this (if space exists) .... I am also there in the Dormy House the Thursday and Friday after!     (and Porthcawl on Tuesday!)  happy days!


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 31, 2017)

Ok mate, tee time for 4 people is 100% booked, i got the confirmation through a minute ago


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 31, 2017)

Damn winter league match on the 19th. 

Would be interested in playing if you arrange another get together at B&B in the future.


----------



## merv79 (Jan 31, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Tempted if I can persuade Andy to do the driving  

Click to expand...

I am happy to drive 

This is obviously 2 days before the team event at Porthcawl, and I am planning to play Pennard on the Monday if you fancy playing there also.


----------



## merv79 (Jan 31, 2017)

merv79 said:



			I am happy to drive 

This is obviously 2 days before the team event at Porthcawl, and I am planning to play Pennard on the Monday if you fancy playing there also.
		
Click to expand...

Or Southerndown, not decided yet


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 31, 2017)

Andy, I'll ring you later to discuss


----------



## merv79 (Jan 31, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Andy, I'll ring you later to discuss  

Click to expand...

Ok. Pennard is Â£25 and Southerndown is Â£55 so will most likely play Pennard on Monday.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 31, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			Damn winter league match on the 19th. 

Would be interested in playing if you arrange another get together at B&B in the future.
		
Click to expand...

. 
100% mate


----------



## IanM (Jan 31, 2017)

merv79 said:



			Ok. Pennard is Â£25 and Southerndown is Â£55 so will most likely play Pennard on Monday.
		
Click to expand...


That's a shock!  I would play Pennard over Southerndown all day long!  (Unless my memory of them is foggy)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 1, 2017)

Sorry chaps but I'll drop out of this one. I didn't realise that Andy is going on to Wales straight afterwards and I need to be in work on Monday.

Would be good to arrange something for another day though   :thup:


----------



## IanM (Feb 1, 2017)

...I am in , if space allows!


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 1, 2017)

IanM said:



			...I am in , if space allows!
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Space is yours


----------



## IanM (Feb 1, 2017)

Smashing... see you in the shop or bar? Will wear a Newport GC top for i.d or I have a Freelander , which won't be in the bar!


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 1, 2017)

IanM said:



			Smashing... see you in the shop or bar? Will wear a Newport GC top for i.d or I have a Freelander , which won't be in the bar!
		
Click to expand...

I'll be on the range or putting green. I'll use tan afternoon round as an excuse to get don there early!!


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi Mendie, I couldn't make this date in February so didn't reply earlier.

I've been meaning to play Burnham & Berrow for a while but haven't yet done so. I got down to Saunton last autumn and played the East and West there and loved them both.

If you ever have spaces for a guest or two in the Spring or Summer, I'd love a round at Burnham & Berrow with you. I can be available weekdays as well as weekends, in fact weekdays are often better for me.


----------



## merv79 (Feb 15, 2017)

The forecast appears to be ok for Sunday, I will aim to get to Burnham between 11 and 12 for a coffee and a warm up on range.


----------



## IanM (Feb 18, 2017)

I should be there about midday or so... not sure of of the real names to look for but I am sure it'll come out in the wash!


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Do you still have another space available for this. If so I will make one in.


----------



## merv79 (Feb 18, 2017)

IanM said:



			I should be there about midday or so... not sure of of the real names to look for but I am sure it'll come out in the wash!
		
Click to expand...

I am Andrew and will probably be there around midday also, possibly a bit earlier and will either be in the bar or range/putting green.

Sam is hosting us.


----------



## merv79 (Feb 18, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			Do you still have another space available for this. If so I will make one in.
		
Click to expand...

I am not sure to be honest, hopefully Sam (mendie) will see the thread updates and confirm, otherwise you could send him a PM to check.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 18, 2017)

merv79 said:



			I am not sure to be honest, hopefully Sam (mendie) will see the thread updates and confirm, otherwise you could send him a PM to check.
		
Click to expand...

Will give it a couple of hours and if I don't hear anything will message him.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi mate, sorry I already have a 4th person now as I asked another mate. We'll sort a game out asap again anyway though.

for the rest Myself (Sam) and my mate (Sam) will be there about 11:45-12.

weather looks awesome.

if you want to wait for range balls I get hem for 50p a basket rather than Â£3 I think!


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 18, 2017)

No probs Sam. Just means I have to slop round in the Weymouth mud again tomorrow.&#9971;&#65039; Have a good day.


----------



## IanM (Feb 18, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Hi mate, sorry I already have a 4th person now as I asked another mate. We'll sort a game out asap again anyway though.

for the rest Myself (Sam) and my mate (Sam) will be there about 11:45-12.

weather looks awesome.

if you want to wait for range balls I get hem for 50p a basket rather than Â£3 I think!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent... will be there similar...just seen the handicaps....I will be playing the second shots first then!


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 18, 2017)

IanM said:



			Excellent... will be there similar...just seen the handicaps....I will be playing the second shots first then!
		
Click to expand...

Most people are with me.


----------



## IanM (Feb 19, 2017)

Many thanks for the game folks....some great golf on show, very little of it from me though!   How good were those greens?  Wow....


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 19, 2017)

IanM said:



			Many thanks for the game folks....some great golf on show, very little of it from me though!   How good were those greens?  Wow....
		
Click to expand...

Glad you had a good time. Crazy that we didn't know we were who we were!

course is exceptional


----------



## IanM (Feb 19, 2017)

Small world!


----------



## merv79 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks guys for a really enjoyable game, we got lucky with the weather.

Very impressive watching Sam smashing those drives! Proper forum distances


----------

